

ArrayUtil in Groovy - yzmtf2008
http://svn.codehaus.org/groovy/trunk/groovy/groovy-core/src/main/org/codehaus/groovy/runtime/ArrayUtil.java

======
vorg
This was subbed about 4 yrs ago with discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1951803](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1951803)

